# A Christmas gift from my friend  in Florida



## kruizer (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2020)

NICE!!!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks great. I have developed my own bourbon bbq sauce, but will definitely need to try this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2020)

That is a nice Gift...JJ


----------

